# Halloween Patio 2011



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey all - we're apartment dwellers, but we know a thing or two about getting the most from your patio - the theme this year is Sleepy Hollow and this is it so far - we're not as advanced as some folks here, but we can hold our own...


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

looks Spooktacular!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL....that's awesome, you really got it packed...anymore and you're gonna have to start hanging 'em out over the edges. Excellent.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent patio! Good use of the space.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Bravo! that is the most spooktacular patio I have ever seen. Great work.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks great! And I love the theme. Do you change it every year?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful use of your space!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great use of space, it looks awesome!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

You win the "Maximum use of the Minimum Space" award! Very nice :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the lighting.....


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Haha! Love it! That's an efficient use of space!


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Awesome Job*

You small patio look as good as my full yard size haunt, congrats. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see what you do with a full size yard.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is really nice display.


----------

